# What breed is this cutie!?!?!?!?! Help ID breed?



## butterfly7311 (Jun 30, 2006)

Meet Bella, she is my 5 month old and such a cutie! I have pics of her mom and siblings and for the life of me...not sure what she is. People ask all the time, and I would love to have a more solid answer! Her mom weighs 12 lbs, and they think she is a chi mixed with something! Bella's sisters and brothers look more like lhasa's. Who knows? ANY IDEAS????

There is a pic of Bella, one of her mom (12 lbs), one of her sister and one of her brother and yes that is Rachel Bilson from the OC holding him


----------



## Corey_Is_My_Scottie (Jul 10, 2006)

Now I'm unsure of the breed, but what a squashy!


----------



## Callie15 (Jul 6, 2006)

Do you know the girls who is in the OC who is holding the puppy?

I could be wrong but that dog looks like mine sorta and he is a wired hair dachshund mix. (but i am not sure)


----------



## Joanne (Jul 13, 2006)

love the one with the kitty in it!


----------

